# cylinder or box sub



## Mr.Lowe (Jan 29, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone has a preference on which one to get? I am thinking of getting the cylinder PC-12 over the NSD-12. I belive the cylinder gets to a lower hz level, but the box is not that far from it. Also where is the best place to put the subwoofer? Next to the tv or the couch? Thanks.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I would pick either one, go with your preference, the differences are slight. As far as placement, you should try several placements to get the best response. The included owners manual is very good and should be followed. I would start with a front corner placement, and go from there. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## lhard77 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi, I purchased one of the cylinder a couple of years ago and had to send it back. But, not because how it sounded, my wife hated the look. The sub is still the best sounding sub I ever had in my house. It was incredible, i think it would have not knocked windows out of the house if I had let it.

My two cents,
Lane


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I too am trying to decide on which to buy; in my case either a PB10-NSD 10" box, or their older 25-31 PCi 12" cylinder (both currently discounted, and about $100 more for the PCi). I will use mostly for HT and R-n-R music. Equipment has changed to include an Onkyo 806.

I don't have a 2000 ft2 room, but rather house. The room is actually about 8highx15widex15deep including the stairs, but since it is on the 2nd floor, the right side is open to the 1st floor area (only rails) while three doors open into the room and stairs go down across the front (as viewed by the seats). The stairs cross the field of view from the couches, with the TV mounted on the wall on the far side of the stairs (very difficult to wire and hang but it was the only open wall, and it has really opened up the room). I will have to place the sub in a shallow corner next to the couch, behind the couch (on the 'wall-less' side, or in a corner of a small walkway set back from the front of the room (to the right and farther back of the TV). I have the electronics on a shelf above that area.

The amps and output appear similar to me, please correct me if I'm wrong. I won't live in this space forever and wouldn't be opposed to upgrading later (or building my own), but will I get appreciably better sound from the 12" cylinder although they have similar powered amps, especially at $100 more?

Thanks for any info/opinions.


----------



## Squozen (Dec 26, 2008)

Mr.Lowe said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has a preference on which one to get? I am thinking of getting the cylinder PC-12 over the NSD-12. I belive the cylinder gets to a lower hz level, but the box is not that far from it. Also where is the best place to put the subwoofer? Next to the tv or the couch? Thanks.


It's the other way around, the box has a slightly larger internal volume and slightly outperforms the cylinder, but there's really not much in it. Either would serve you adequately, so choose the one that works best in your room visually or space-wise.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

As far as sub positioning is concerned, the object of finding the right location for sub placement is to get as flat a frequency response at your listening position as possible. 

Although some will suggest something called the "crawl method", I think it would be better if you used something like a Velodyne SMS-1 or REW to measure your frequency response with the sub at various locations and use the location that yields the flattest response. In all likelihood, you'll eventually want equalize your sub, so going with either the SMS-1 (includes equalizer) or REW plus a BFD (Behringer Feedback Destroyer) would do it.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Squozen said:


> It's the other way around, the box has a slightly larger internal volume and slightly outperforms the cylinder, but there's really not much in it. Either would serve you adequately, so choose the one that works best in your room visually or space-wise.


What do mean by 'really not much in it' regarding the box?

And thanks for the posts- since my experience with these is null.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ironglen said:


> What do mean by 'really not much in it' regarding the box?


You will not audibly hear any difference between a box or tube sub from SVS as long as they are the "same" size. Go by what will look better to you.


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

Note: ironglen is asking about the 10" box vs. the 12" cylinder. In his case, I would go with the cylinder.

-Robb


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks Robb, I had worked extra hrs lately and ordered a B stock PC12 late last night:bigsmile:

I was thinking of building one with a 500 bash, but costs came out not too far off the B stock SVS one with a 325 bash, which will probably be enough power for me, will undoubtedly look better than one I'd build, plus invested time -VS- DIY pride, well it was a tough call but I figured I could build an unpowered 12" cylinder with a dvc 10" driver for my garage that could be portable:scratchhead:

I'll have to post up pics of my setup-probably different than most as the tv is over stairs-kinda scary hanging there so high:unbelievable: but 3 of us hung it today and tonight I'll connect all the hidden cables and have a go! Can't wait for the PC12!!!:yikes:

I appreciate the feedback from everyone!


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Personally, I have 2 13Ultras and I love them, in the future I will buy 2 more 13Ultras which will probably the cylinder version as I am running out of room. If I go with 2 more 13Ultras will I need to get a seperate amplifier?


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

Thunderheader said:


> If I go with 2 more 13Ultras will I need to get a seperate amplifier?


Thunderheader, 

I'm not sure I understand the question as both the box and cylinder Ultras are powered.

-Robb


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi robbroy,

I was under the impression that running more than 2 subwoofers you would need additional power in the form of another amplifier. But I am begining to think I can run all four off of my receiver by your response.


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

Thunderheader said:


> But I am begining to think I can run all four off of my receiver by your response.


Indeed. 

-Robb


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

These subs are internally amplified and only rely on the receiver for a signal.


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

I have both types in my setup (see pictures in my profile) and am very happy with them. The cylinder (PC-13 Ultra) is huge and slightly overbearing and so I placed it in the corner behind the couch while the M&K subs are in the front right corner. Performance-wise, either a box or cylinder sub will keep you happy and the walls rattling (if that is what you want). The audible differences are minimal IMHO (with subs of comparable quality and extension). Get what works for your room and experiment with the placement and calibration and I think you will be pleased.


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

Personally, I went with a cylinder. Glad I did since even it is huge, and heavy and the box subs are even more so.

Basically I'd say default to the cylinder unless there's a reason to go with the box. Now a reason might be that it looks better with the decor. After all, the large box subs can look kinda like an end table whereas the cylinder is pretty noticeable as a big black monolith.

However, the cylinder is far easier to move, and easier to squeeze in small spaces.

Sound wise there isn't any significant difference. Their box and cylinder subs are designed the same. Same woofer, same amp, same tuning features, etc. So in a given line they are basically equal.

Just make sure you measure first, so get a feel for how large these things are. It is easy looking at the site to mentally size them up the same as other subs. Ya, not so much, they are massive. So measure it out and make sure it'll fit.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thunderheader said:


> Hi robbroy,
> 
> I was under the impression that running more than 2 subwoofers you would need additional power in the form of another amplifier. But I am begining to think I can run all four off of my receiver by your response.


No, each sub has its own internal amp however splitting the line signal to 4 subs would result in a lower line level signal that would require your receivers sub out level to be raised as well as the output level of each sub but should not be an issue at all.


----------

